# Elitni pharma?



## mabdelrasoul (Jun 28, 2017)

Anyone hear of this lab before?  Its called elitni pharma


----------



## Yaya (Jun 28, 2017)

Looks great


----------



## mabdelrasoul (Jun 28, 2017)

Yaya said:


> Looks great



Looks great? As in yes i have heard of it/ tried it and it's good shit?


----------



## PFM (Jun 28, 2017)

Send it to me I'll let you know.


----------



## Solomc (Jun 28, 2017)

Sorry can't say that I have


----------



## mabdelrasoul (Jun 28, 2017)

Stop with the half ass replies lol if u have used or heard some feedback on this lab let a brother know


----------



## mabdelrasoul (Jun 28, 2017)

Some more pics


----------



## BigSwolePump (Jun 28, 2017)

You can try to google it. There are so many UG labs out there these days. I had a supplier that went through several brands over the years and I never questioned them because I trusted my source. If you are using a new source, might just have to bite the bullet and get labs done in a few weeks.

I haven't heard of that label either.


----------



## mabdelrasoul (Jun 29, 2017)

BigSwolePump said:


> You can try to google it. There are so many UG labs out there these days. I had a supplier that went through several brands over the years and I never questioned them because I trusted my source. If you are using a new source, might just have to bite the bullet and get labs done in a few weeks.
> 
> I haven't heard of that label either.



Tried to Google it and can't find any info at all!! I'm done biting the bullet. Last lab I used was a bust. I'll just wait it out and hopefully things will fall in to place


----------

